# A pumpkin test



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ever since the first time I read it, my favorite book of all time was Farmer Boy by Laura Ingalls Wilder. It’s what I imagined I would have been had I been born 100 years earlier. Anyway, in it Almanzo talks of how he raised the grand champion pumpkin for the fair by feeding it milk. Cut a slit in the vine, stick a wick into it and from there down into a bucket of milk. I always wanted to try it but never did. Anyway, as a science experiment, my son and I are gonna try it and see how it all shakes out. Not sure who is more excited, me for the possibility of a larger than normal pumpkin or my son for the certainty of pumpkin bread at the end of the experiment! And these pumpkins are of the “pasture pumpkins” brand of pumpkin my wife has been selling thru school. I fed the cows the pumpkins, they poop the seeds into the pasture and pumpkins grow. People seriously can’t get enough of them for some damn reason.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep us posted....sounds interesting, raw milk?


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Scary. My daughter has that book and a couple of years ago I read it and really enjoyed it. Out of all the book, that was the part that sticks out the most. Thanks for sharing and trying this.

I always wanted to, but laziness prevails and also the fact we're going on 4 years of hailed out gardens. Thanks Stack.

Troy


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is this where white pumpkins come from? Wouldn't that be a racist pumpkin then? Could help myself, had to ask.   :lol:

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Keep us posted....sounds interesting, raw milk?


No, I've been using whole milk. Not one dairy within 20 miles of me anymore.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Is this where white pumpkins come from? Wouldn't that be a racist pumpkin then? Could help myself, had to ask.   :lol:
> 
> Larry


No...it's racist of you to even suggest that some pumpkins may get their systemic whiteness from something like Milk....it's something they're born with Larry, everyone knows that....for cryin out loud. '
Trying to "blame it on the Milk". For Pete's sake, C'mon Man! .....just the fact that you implied that these pumpkins may indeed be racist, because of their whiteness really begs the question.....do you need to check your privilege? I think you do.....
The Milk industry has had a rough go of it the last few years Larry, from letting "milked" almonds, and smashed soy products competing for valuable shelf space....now you're gonna come around with a Racist threat/observation . It's folks like you, that dont even know you're being racist....you have whiteness so engrained into the DNA that you're hopeless/clueless...if you have a friend of color, send them $20 the next time you see them....it's just a conditioning step, meant to get your mind and pocketbook heading in the right direction. You'll be ok, but it's gonna be some work....I can tell just by your lack of wokeness to this FACT that it will get harder before it gets easier....some never recover. Don't worry, you can never really fully "recover"....even if you give away your vehicles, house, land, wife (I bet she's got evil whiteness genetics as well, she would have too living with someone so systemically racist) you still have your whiteness! 
They will find out where you live and what you do for a living and they will cancel you and your family tree before you.....obviously racism has to be canceled throughout your lineage. Its really the only way....You racist bigot you


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> ....obviously racism has to be canceled throughout your lineage. Its really the only way....You racist bigot you


So I was born this way? My older sisters always told me Dad & Mom found me under a rock. Wow, all these years.................... I was clueless. Thanks Dawg for enlightening me, I guess you really are the 'Big Dawg' for a reason. :lol:  

Larry


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Maybe you really should use chocolate milk


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> Maybe you really should use chocolate milk


Chocolate milk comes from brown cows IIRC. :lol: 

Larry


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

r82230 said:


> Chocolate milk comes from brown cows IIRC. :lol:


Yes, but you have to make them run a bit to get it mixed well before milking.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Chocolate milk comes from brown cows IIRC. :lol:
> 
> Larry


My grandfather had people on his milk route during the Great Depression that believed that chocolate milk came from brown cows


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My kids believed it for many years as well....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I’ve never even heard that one...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

So hows the milk thing working, ya gonna need the loader to lift it ?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

SCtrailrider said:


> So hows the milk thing working, ya gonna need the loader to lift it ?


Not as well as I had expected. I couldn't keep the milk tub full for Jake the black lab and couple momma kitties drinking it all the time!


----------

